# Odds of finding Raymond? [Update!]



## *Maddy*

**Update!**
I got Raymond! I didn't feel the need to update this thread because I actually ended up getting him from someone incredibly nice for only 50 nmt!!! I did end up island hopping after making this post but after 200+ tickets I had no luck so I didn't update, then got extremely lucky with being at the right place at the right time! Thank you all for all your help in answering my question! I hope this thread helped/helps some people still looking for their dreamies!


I have about 65 nmt and at this point I'm debating trying my luck island hopping for him. For some reason it seems as though more Raymonds have been in circulation. So I was wondering those who have gotten Raymond by island hopping, if you kept track: How many tickets did it take, how long did it take, who did you come across before him ect? I'm just trying to figure if it would either be worth it to save up for a while or just test my luck and try. Let me know your guy's thoughts and findings!


----------



## Calysis

I read it was about a 0.12% chance to find him on a mystery island because it rolls for species first.

I gave up after 200 NMT and my bf found him for me on his second "random" move-in (he used the method I suggested about having no smugs living on your island so the game will "fill in" the personality you lack).


----------



## Eirrinn

It took about 84 to find him for me, with others taken over 500, it’s all up to chance


----------



## gloomville

someone got him on their 2nd. I burnt through 150 looking for Pietro and didn't get him. But I got everyone else's dreamies in the search for Pietro. Guess they're my dreamies now too. Originally I wanted much more spooky villagers than the ones I got. Then you get attached to them and might as well keep em.


----------



## Tako

I spent about 280 NMTs a few days ago looking for Raymond, but didn't have any luck. I didn't keep track of all the villagers I've stumbled upon, but I remember I came across Judy (x2), Sherb, Vivian, Marina (x3), Stitches, and Chester among the more popular ones.


----------



## Chicken Tender

i wasted about 80 nmt before i gave up and just found someone to trade. i'd recommend the camper method to get him, although its just as time-consuming.


----------



## sicklewillow

I was able to get Raymond with my 24th trip. My first twelve was done during last April 9 and the next twelve trips (where I found Raymond) was done last April 18. Unfortunately, I didn't list my first island hopping but I did list down my second island hopping.


----------



## Clock

It’s all random actually, but I did get him as my first camper.
The ratio is probably (the villager you want)/all of the villagers in the game) for the island or probably the campsite. Hopefully there’s an exploit like acnl when you can reset to try getting the villager you want.


----------



## Lazaros

you're better off not having smugs in your town and then trying the campsite trick to get the smug cat with glasses.
from experience, i wasted around ~250 NMT (i deleted half of these stats, but i'd love to show them off once i compile them) to get Sherb, who didn't come home. I came across Purrl 5 times during this hunt. In one sitting. It was a whole afternoon and evening, and while I don't personally mind running into multiples, it ends up grinding your gears. I eventually ran into smug glasses cat and just gave up, settled for him.

And notable run-ins were like, Reneigh, Megan, Cyd & Raymond ONCE and Dom TWICE. so, i know i could just be unlucky, but save yourself the headache is what i wanted to say.


----------



## popefrancis

I thought that there's an equal chance of finding any villager on a mystery island?

If this is true, assuming you have 9 other villagers in your island, you'll have about a 0.2545% chance of running into Raymond, or 1/393.


----------



## SetsuTheYena

I got a friend trying really hard to find him. He's used 200 tickets so far and not found him yet.


----------



## sicklewillow

popefrancis said:


> I thought that there's an equal chance of finding any villager on a mystery island?
> 
> If this is true, assuming you have 9 other villagers in your island, you'll have about a 0.2545% chance of running into Raymond, or 1/393.


Nope. The game roll per species first and then roll on the number of characters in that pool.

So for any cat characters, 1/35 species times 1/23 cat characters=0.12% 

I have to keep this in mind because going to hunt for Kid Cat this weekend.


----------



## gloomville

sicklewillow said:


> I was able to get Raymond with my 24th trip. My first twelve was done during last April 9 and the next twelve trips (where I found Raymond) was done last April 18. Unfortunately, I didn't list my first island hopping but I did list down my second island hopping.



You have some filthy good luck! lol Congrats! So quick.


----------



## Calysis

sicklewillow said:


> Nope. The game roll per species first and then roll on the number of characters in that pool.
> 
> So for any cat characters, 1/35 species times 1/23 cat characters=0.12%
> 
> I have to keep this in mind because going to hunt for Kid Cat this weekend.


To add onto this, the odds will go up if you fill your island with cat villagers (if you're hunting another cat, like Raymond).

There's more data and information about the odds of the mystery islands in *this* thread. ^^


----------



## popefrancis

sicklewillow said:


> Nope. The game roll per species first and then roll on the number of characters in that pool.
> 
> So for any cat characters, 1/35 species times 1/23 cat characters=0.12%
> 
> I have to keep this in mind because going to hunt for Kid Cat this weekend.


Oh gotcha, I had no idea how they select the villagers. That makes him like twice as rare than I thought!


----------



## brockbrock

I visited a bit over 500 islands before I found him. :X


----------



## Hsn97

I don’t know what the odds are, but I had 14 NMTs and decided to go to the mystery islands more to gather resources than look for a villager and I joked “imagine finding Raymond with just 14NMTs”.

I found him with my second ticket.


----------



## JonnyJinx

sicklewillow said:


> Nope. The game roll per species first and then roll on the number of characters in that pool.
> 
> So for any cat characters, 1/35 species times 1/23 cat characters=0.12%
> 
> I have to keep this in mind because going to hunt for Kid Cat this weekend.



So theoretically, you could maximise your chances to find Raymond by filling the rest of your town with cats + inviting a cat to your campsite with an amiibo, right?

In theory, that would raise the chances to 1/35 x 1/13 = 1/455, right? Or 0.22%. Still not exactly awe-inspiring odds...


----------



## sicklewillow

Hsn97 said:


> I don’t know what the odds are, but I had 14 NMTs and decided to go to the mystery islands more to gather resources than look for a villager and I joked “imagine finding Raymond with just 14NMTs”.
> 
> I found him with my second ticket.


This is what I called very lucky.


----------



## AmyK

A friend of mine spent 300 tickets in attempts to find Judy, without success. I feel really bad for everyone who goes through this... lol


----------



## sicklewillow

@JonnyJinx

A member here is the one who came out with the Mystery Island Pattern. I did asked but they're not sure if we have a full cat resident could increase our odds.

Edit: It seems it doesn't increase the odds.  






						Mystery Island RNG Pattern - solved with data and stats tests
					

Another data update:  I am strongly leading towards an additional hypothesis:  Having or lacking a personality or species does NOT increase or decrease the chances for that one to appear on the mystery islands.  There is also no data to suggest that the game will place recent villagers you meet...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Loriii

I spent time camp resetting him for who knows how many years lol. I had 43 campers in total. I've seen 27 smug villagers and 16 other personalities (mixed of peppy/cranky/normal/jock/snooty/lazy/sisterly). Got him as my 27th smug. It probably took me 2 days to find him. I'm using a second Switch, by the way.

Then I got another Raymond a few days after while I was resetting for Whitney. I didn't get the snooty villager I wanted but he appeared again. He was my 3rd camper lol

Then I went to mystery island to look for Whitney there. I saw him again for the 3rd time on my 46th ticket.


----------



## Luella

I went through just above 300 tickets to find Raymond. Along the way got Sherb around the 200 mark.

Ran into some fun dreamies like Rosie, Stitches, all dem wolves, and Bob. Hurts less to walk away when you've got access to all the amiibos.

Notes ~

At the time I did indeed have a smug villager.

I TT'd to stay on the same day as I was afraid the plot would be bought out the next day.


----------



## ScaryGhosts

Could someone explain the island mechanic to me. What does „it rolls for species first” mean?
I thought about this when i was looking for bob and I concluded that the odds were 1/402-(number of villagers on your island) but it seems i wasnt taking much into account. Also, i spent 159 tickets and didn’t find him, but saw many villagers multiple times (i saw octavian 5 times). Wondering how that works.

Edit: nvm, i scrolled up


----------



## sicklewillow

@ScaryGhosts

The game will choose the species first and then will select within the pool of characters found on that specific species so if happenstance that when the game roll octopus, you have a high chance of getting Zucker because there's only three characters in that pool.

Example, if you're looking for Zucker.

Since there's 35 species, you have one out of the thirty five chance to get the octopus species and then  one out of three chance to get Zucker so
1/35 x 1/3= 1%

Compare to let's say Kid Cat
1/35 x 1/23= 0. 012% only


----------



## Teabunny

I found Raymond on my second ticket. I thought I was dreaming at first lol 
Before him I found Doc. At the time I didnt have a smug villager on my island.


----------



## raqball

Most will spend hundreds and hundreds of tickets trying to get him. Some get very lucky and find him quickly but getting lucky and finding him quickly is about as rare as he is.


----------



## ElliotAdoresYou

I found him in my campsite- as someone said before, the trick of not having any smugs on your island worked for me- i hope everyone looking for him finds him!! I wish you luck!!


----------



## *Maddy*

Thank you to everyone who commented! I'm definitely gonna end up doing the campsite method if the tickets don't work but just wanted to see my chances burning through them, congrats to everyone who got Raymond in the past! I hope I'll have the same luck!


----------



## raqball

*Maddy* said:


> Thank you to everyone who commented! I'm definitely gonna end up doing the campsite method if the tickets don't work but just wanted to see my chances burning through them, congrats to everyone who got Raymond in the past! I hope I'll have the same luck!


Good luck, I hope you find him... I have him and he is cool but not in my top 4 of villagers....


----------



## JKDOS

sicklewillow said:


> Nope. The game roll per species first and then roll on the number of characters in that pool.
> 
> So for any cat characters, 1/35 species times 1/23 cat characters=0.12%
> 
> I have to keep this in mind because going to hunt for Kid Cat this weekend.



If I have an island with 9 cats, that becomes 1/14 cat characters right?

I'm not interested in Raymond, but I like statistics.


----------



## sicklewillow

@JKDOS

Based from @ctar17 's Mystery Island RNG Pattern thread, it doesn't increase or decrease the chances. It's more of a hypothesis I think. The pattern has been already confirmed through data mining. 






						Mystery Island RNG Pattern - solved with data and stats tests
					

Another data update:  I am strongly leading towards an additional hypothesis:  Having or lacking a personality or species does NOT increase or decrease the chances for that one to appear on the mystery islands.  There is also no data to suggest that the game will place recent villagers you meet...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Bioness

sicklewillow said:


> @JKDOS
> 
> Based from @ctar17 's Mystery Island RNG Pattern thread, it doesn't increase or decrease the chances. It's more of a hypothesis I think. The pattern has been already confirmed through data mining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mystery Island RNG Pattern - solved with data and stats tests
> 
> 
> Another data update:  I am strongly leading towards an additional hypothesis:  Having or lacking a personality or species does NOT increase or decrease the chances for that one to appear on the mystery islands.  There is also no data to suggest that the game will place recent villagers you meet...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com



What pattern are you talking about? That threads clearly points to the species rolling first. In that case having an island full of cats WILL increase your chances of a certain cat appearing WHEN the cat species is rolled.

The post you linked is talking about lacking a personality or species, not having a bunch of a certain species.


----------



## ctar17

@sicklewillow
@Bioness

Just to clear some things up:

Theoretically, having an island with 9 cats (can't have 10 because you need an open plot to island hop) would increase the chance of finding Raymond from 0.12% to 0.19%, so a max increase of 0.07%, this is negligible imo.  Having 1 cat is not a significant increase at all, every cat you have increases your Raymond odds by about 0.005%.  Therefore when I say having or lacking a species doesn't increase nor decrease your odds, it's because the chance of increase is so small, that it is basically negligible for us and would require at least a thousand tickets, if not more, to notice a difference pretty much.  There are 24 cats in ACNH, so the highest you could get the roll would be (1/35)*(1/15)=(1/525) or about 0.19%.

I would recommend using the campsite trick or random move-in trick for hunting Raymond instead of mystery islands.  Both of these methods require you to lack the smug personality, and your odds are probably 100 times better.


----------



## Bioness

ctar17 said:


> @sicklewillow
> @Bioness
> 
> Just to clear some things up:
> 
> Theoretically, having an island with 9 cats (can't have 10 because you need an open plot to island hop) would increase the chance of finding Raymond from 0.12% to 0.19%, so a max increase of 0.07%, this is negligible imo.  Having 1 cat is not a significant increase at all, every cat you have increases your Raymond odds by about 0.005%.  Therefore when I say having or lacking a species doesn't increase nor decrease your odds, it's because the chance of increase is so small, that it is basically negligible for us and would require at least a thousand tickets, if not more, to notice a difference pretty much.  There are 24 cats in ACNH, so the highest you could get the roll would be (1/35)*(1/15)=(1/525) or about 0.19%.
> 
> I would recommend using the campsite trick or random move-in trick for hunting Raymond instead of mystery islands.  Both of these methods require you to lack the smug personality, and your odds are probably 100 times better.



The campsite trick only works with a cleared void correct. Is there information on how best to do that? Or is it just letting 4 consecutive days pass.


----------



## SleepyMimeko

It only took me seven NMTs to find him chilling on a mystery island. He was my sixth villager to move in counting the starters, and I dread the day he wants to move.


----------



## ctar17

Bioness said:


> The campsite trick only works with a cleared void correct. Is there information on how best to do that? Or is it just letting 4 consecutive days pass.



I'm not sure as I haven't tried it myself.  You can have a full island and just be missing a smug, and then when Raymond shows, he'll kick out someone.  My friend found Raymond in about 50 campsite visitors, over half of them were smug.  He didn't get any repeats, and had TTed to 2022 by the time he was done.


----------



## kuseiro

it took me ~1600 for Raymond, 231 for Judy (once I started counting)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I spent maybe around 50 or so and found him. I wasn't even really looking for him, but I can't complain lol.


----------



## AlbinoJoey

So I just got Raymond today, my in game time was about 9:20am and it was raining on the mystery island (if anyone was curious). I spent over 200 nmt to find him. I already had 2 smug villagers and others would show up from that category as well on the mystery islands. I found a few different cat villagers as well (ruby, kitty, bob). I spent about 3 consecutive irl days of kicking out villagers I didnt want or that moved in because I time traveled too far ahead, I did this until I could find him. It took a long time but that was my experience in getting Raymond. I hope this helps you in any way!


----------



## coffee biscuit

It took me 340+ tickets for me to find Raymond so yeah, it all depends on your luck ^.^''
Some people can find him on their very first ticket and some won't find him until 500 or more tickets. Won't know how lucky you are til you try.
Good luck!


----------



## PugLovex

i know how you feel! i had spent a ton of time looking for my dream villager list (raymond was on that list) and i went through about 300 tickets and found none of them, just villagers i didn’t want and tons of repeats (i got zucker 10+ times). my best friend was using her NMT and found raymond on one of her islands. she took him home and originally planned on selling him for stuff, but she knew i wanted him so she gave him to me and i gave her stitches and some bells. it’s frustrating i know! 

sherb was also on that list, and a couple days ago he just so happened to be at my campsite! i was really happy but he kept asking for beau to move and i didn’t want beau so i just said screw it and gave up. then bianca moved out and i found him on one of the mystery islands so i took him!

same case with beau and fauna. i had used about 200 tickets before finally finding beau which was one of my dreamies, and i found fauna pretty early. the process is frustrating!


----------



## Lil_b

I hate to be that guy but today I had a fat stack of NMTs with the intention of using all of them to find Raymond - lucky for me I found Ankha (19th ticket) and Raymond on the 34th ticket.

To note - I already had a smug villager on my island so that definitely didn’t stop me from getting him!

That said - a few weeks ago I was looking for Judy and spent SO many NMTs and never found her on an island.

Unfortunately there’s no rhyme or reason when it comes to island hopping for villagers but best of luck because finding can and does happen!


----------



## milraen

Going island hopping for a specific villager sounds horrifying to me. I already sort of hate both of the dodos after having to listen to their repetitive, lengthy text every single damn island.


----------



## tonkuri

i got him in like 5 nmts but it was just me being stupidly lucky for once, lmao. searching for specific cats is rediculously hard because of the species roll thing


----------



## Underneath The Stars

the more you don't want him, the more chance you get him... so pretend you're one of the anti-raymond's!

this is just a joke tbh lol.... i found that people who don't even want him get him, then sell or trade for him online? meanwhile people who desperately want him end up using 200-400 tickets!!! it's all down to luck as it is random & it rolls our species first.

the question is... how do y'all get 400 tickets??? SHARE THE TRICKS


----------



## Glake

Fill your island with Cats if possible to increase your odds. I personally have always been able to come across at least one of the new villagers within 25NMT's or less.


----------



## Cheburashka

Underneath The Stars said:


> the more you don't want him, the more chance you get him... so pretend you're one of the anti-raymond's!
> 
> this is just a joke tbh lol.... i found that people who don't even want him get him, then sell or trade for him online?



Totally! He was my second random smug move-in, I traded him for NMTs in an FB group, got another random smug move-in (Pietro) who also left after some time, then went mystery-island-hopping with no more smugs left on my island and met Raymond AGAIN on my second ticket  He's now my first ever returnee. Initially I only invited him back to trade him again but in the meantime he's kind of grown on me, so I might just keep him this time 

Also I haven't got any other cats on my island.


----------



## Lavulin98

I think this is a great trick since at least when you have a villager you wont get repeats of it on the island. so you lower the pool of cats.


----------



## Akemi

SleepyMimeko said:


> It only took me seven NMTs to find him chilling on a mystery island. He was my sixth villager to move in counting the starters, and I dread the day he wants to move.


U can just say no. I got all my dreamies and they will never leave.

Also I got Raymond on like my 5th ticket but  I had to trade for Judy bc I couldn’t find her. Also like EVERYONE want Raymond for Judy lol


----------



## GavarKhai

you'll probably hate me but i just got him as my first random visitor to my new camp site earlier today.


----------



## raennbow

Calysis said:


> I read it was about a 0.12% chance to find him on a mystery island because it rolls for species first.
> 
> I gave up after 200 NMT and my bf found him for me on his second "random" move-in (he used the method I suggested about having no smugs living on your island so the game will "fill in" the personality you lack).



I’ve never heard that before, but I’m gonna have to try it out regardless. I really think it’s just up to chance, though. I had Octavian as my cranky villager, but Vic still moved in. Just gotta roll with the punches, I suppose.


----------



## Evadere

I was very lucky finding him yesterday with 6 NMT which was also the same for Audie


----------



## seularin

havent got raymond

but its all about that rngness


----------



## kojuuro

Apparently it's about 1 in 1000 chance?? It's an abysmally low chance to get a particular villager, especially cats since the game rolls species first, and then the villager


----------



## coffee biscuit

I had to hunt for Raymond twice due to resetting shenanigans and I found him between 340-400 tickets both times. On islands it rolls by species and there's a lot of cat villagers so I've heard the chances to find Raymond are like, 1/1000 which I'm not sure is accurate or not.

I've seen a good amount of people who said they found him within 500 NMTs though.. but I've also seen some really unlucky people who said they spent 800-1,00 tickets to find him. That's RNG for you.


----------



## Frequency

The attempts where I kept count was 110... but there was probably more that I didn't consider counting because I wasn't exactly hunting for him at the time (like the beginning of the game where you can't get him yet and the time I wasn't sure when I was able to hunt for him, so I just waited until I had an empty slot after I got 10 villagers and then officially hunted for him, but I didn't go to mystery islands much). Between all this, I'd roughly say 150-225 total?

While I was hunting for Raymond, I ran into Audie the first time at 24 attempts, then after freeing another spot on my island, I did another 86 attempts before finally running into him. I see that people are mentioning species first, and I did have Punchy on my island before hunting for Raymond for the round after Audie.


----------



## Chachamaru

He was my designated smug camper lmao


----------



## drchoo

It took me 113 tickets to find him, and over a day. I fell asleep before the daily reset and made sure I didn't exit the airport so the empty plot wouldn't fill by Tom Nook.


----------



## th8827

There are 35 species, so there is a 1/35 success rate for getting cats.

There are 23 cats in New Horizons, so there is a 1/23 success rate for getting Raymond if a cat spawns.

1/35 * 1/23 = 1/805  = 0.0012... = 0.12%


----------



## *Maddy*

Hey seeing as this got a few more answers after I thought the thread kinda died I finally made a bit of an update if any of you guy's were wondering what ever happened! Check it out on the main post!


----------



## SugarPuff

I've just visited a mystery island in order to fill my last space on the island and I got Raymond first time! I couldn't quite believe it as he is so popular and quite rare. That was the first time I'd especially visited an island in order to find a villager. He is moving in tomorrow.


----------



## Bubbsart

I found Raymond in 5 NMT.. I was looking for sherb. I had dom move out as I had too many jock villagers.


----------



## biksoka

SugarPuff said:


> I've just visited a mystery island in order to fill my last space on the island and I got Raymond first time! I couldn't quite believe it as he is so popular and quite rare. That was the first time I'd especially visited an island in order to find a villager. He is moving in tomorrow.








same just got him now - touch the thread for luck i guess?


----------



## Hobowire

i got him at campsite once.  i took him for the gf... i know someone that spent over 1000 tickets and still no luck.  i know someone that got him three times..


----------



## Max1017

I guess I was lucky, Raymond appeared on my campsite.


----------



## Jhine7

Oh wow! Not the best odds at all.


----------



## Pigeon-San

I somehow got lucky and after my 3rd NMTS, I was able to find him. I don’t know how I got so lucky. I spent like 3-4 hours trying to kick on villager out and I guess the game felt bad for me and was like, alright we’ll give you Raymond. I was so happy and was in disbelief when I saw it was him. I’m so happy I didn’t have to over pay for him.


----------



## rubyrubert

The odds of getting a specific villager are so low in this game, especially the legendary Raymond since he’s a cat. The campsite method involves a ton of TT as well. If I had 300 NMTs, I would just save up more and try to buy him from someone. Same with Judy, Sherb, or Audie.


----------



## Mayor Moon

Lazaros said:


> you're better off not having smugs in your town and then trying the campsite trick to get the smug cat with glasses.
> from experience, i wasted around ~250 NMT (i deleted half of these stats, but i'd love to show them off once i compile them) to get Sherb, who didn't come home. I came across Purrl 5 times during this hunt. In one sitting. It was a whole afternoon and evening, and while I don't personally mind running into multiples, it ends up grinding your gears. I eventually ran into smug glasses cat and just gave up, settled for him.
> 
> And notable run-ins were like, Reneigh, Megan, Cyd & Raymond ONCE and Dom TWICE. so, i know i could just be unlucky, but save yourself the headache is what i wanted to say.


I recently found someone on here with sherb moving, would you like me to point you to the thread?


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

Well, I had settled on trying to find him with tickets, but this thread has made me think I’ll just never get to play with him. At least until an Amiibo is made (if it is?). Maybe eventually then.


----------



## ZackFair77

I wasted around 500+nmts just looking for him and still couldn't find him, was about to go for more until someone here gave me their Raymond for free! so he now holds a special memory of being given to me by a very nice person.


----------



## Obios

My First Post here. I found Raymond last night on my 14th NMT of the evening.


----------



## Yasisheik

Today I got Raymond on my first try. No idea how I get so lucky I’ve also gotten sherb and zucker on first attempts as well. Longest I spent was thirty tickets looking for merengue.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

sicklewillow said:


> Nope. The game roll per species first and then roll on the number of characters in that pool.
> 
> So for any cat characters, 1/35 species times 1/23 cat characters=0.12%
> 
> I have to keep this in mind because going to hunt for Kid Cat this weekend.



Which is why I was so completely shocked to find Tabby, my number one favorite on island # 8 last time I went island hopping. I couldn’t believe it. So happy to have her now, she is an absolute treasure. I purposely don’t go island hopping with one particular villager in mind because the odds small, but I found my ‘Raymond’, so good luck everyone!


----------



## Katgamer

I’m actually getting Raymond for 200 tbt! I currently have 130 I think so I’m posting a lot lol


----------



## Dunquixote

Late congrats on finding Raymond!  I hope you’re enjoying him .

I think I did two rounds of island hopping before I decided to try buying him from someone who was asking for 30+ nmts, if I recall correctly. I offered him 600 tbt 69 nmt and 3 million bells and got zero response in acceptance or rejection on both days the thread was open. Someone that must’ve been watching the thread was really kind to offer me their raymond on the last day for the same price; I think they were reluctant to let him go initially so I feel I still owe him. I kinda wish I continued island hopping or waiting for him to appear at the campsite, just for the experience for meeting new villagers. Though, I’m glad too that I didn’t since it gave me an opportunity to become acquainted with someone really nice on the forums


----------



## maria110

On my first island, Raymond just showed up at the campsite one day. I wasn't trying to get him.  I wondered if it was because I had a very low popularity group of villagers or because I had 3 normals.  I'm not sure if that's even possible though (for the game to take things like that into consideration).


----------



## Dunquixote

maria110 said:


> On my first island, Raymond just showed up at the campsite one day. I wasn't trying to get him.  I wondered if it was because I had a very low popularity group of villagers or because I had 3 normals.  I'm not sure if that's even possible though (for the game to take things like that into consideration).



I think it’s just rng. I’m not sure if the developers knew ahead of time who was going to be popular or if they check this messageboard (probably not).


----------



## Splinter

Congrats.


----------



## kappnfangirl

I found him relatively quickly, whereas I can't find June to save my life!


----------



## Randith87

*Maddy* said:


> **Update!**
> I got Raymond! I didn't feel the need to update this thread because I actually ended up getting him from someone incredibly nice for only 50 nmt!!! I did end up island hopping after making this post but after 200+ tickets I had no luck so I didn't update, then got extremely lucky with being at the right place at the right time! Thank you all for all your help in answering my question! I hope this thread helped/helps some people still looking for their dreamies!
> 
> 
> I have about 65 nmt and at this point I'm debating trying my luck island hopping for him. For some reason it seems as though more Raymonds have been in circulation. So I was wondering those who have gotten Raymond by island hopping, if you kept track: How many tickets did it take, how long did it take, who did you come across before him ect? I'm just trying to figure if it would either be worth it to save up for a while or just test my luck and try. Let me know your guy's thoughts and findings!


I did too, but I got him as my 1st visitor at my camp site lol, I got super lucky I guess!


----------



## Dudy Dude

I would recommend saving a bunch of tickets and just trading for Raymond. That way, you’re guaranteed to get him once you find someone with a price you can afford (as long as they’re not a scammer).


----------



## OswinOswald

My brother found him after 85 tickets. I'm keeping track of every mystery island I visit, and I've been to 533 islands so far and haven't seen him at all (and I have Olivia on my island as well). But I've picked up a few others that I'm hoping to trade for either NMT or trade for Raymond himself someday. Good luck to everyone searching for their dreamies!


----------



## Emiko1036

*Maddy* said:


> **Update!**
> I got Raymond! I didn't feel the need to update this thread because I actually ended up getting him from someone incredibly nice for only 50 nmt!!! I did end up island hopping after making this post but after 200+ tickets I had no luck so I didn't update, then got extremely lucky with being at the right place at the right time! Thank you all for all your help in answering my question! I hope this thread helped/helps some people still looking for their dreamies!
> 
> 
> I have about 65 nmt and at this point I'm debating trying my luck island hopping for him. For some reason it seems as though more Raymonds have been in circulation. So I was wondering those who have gotten Raymond by island hopping, if you kept track: How many tickets did it take, how long did it take, who did you come across before him ect? I'm just trying to figure if it would either be worth it to save up for a while or just test my luck and try. Let me know your guy's thoughts and findings!


He turned up at my campsite today and I got him to move in! After several failed attempts at the card game he poses to decide whether he will move to my island or not.


----------



## Chris

Since this thread was first made we started a *Campsite Reset/Island Hopping General Thread* to reduce the number of threads being made on this topic. For that reason I'll be locking this thread here.


----------

